# PROUD OWNER! R5 VWD Argyle



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Just wanted to share with everyone that I am a proud owner of another Cervelo. I started with a 2008 R3SL and got my hands on a 2009 RS Giro D Italia Edition soon after. Both have been sold, but now I'm excited to build this up.

Frame arrived at my bike shop 2 days after I left for Singapore which sucks! My buddy picked it up for me and have been sending me teasers.

Here it is!
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7437121220/" title="Image 5 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5197/7437121220_a7a855bdb0_b.jpg" width="765" height="1024" alt="Image 5"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7437126154/" title="Image 4 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8161/7437126154_4985f79f2f_b.jpg" width="765" height="1024" alt="Image 4"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7437139382/" title="Image 2 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7437139382_b6cc22f0f4_b.jpg" width="765" height="1024" alt="Image 2"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7437145598/" title="Image 1 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8007/7437145598_010326362b_b.jpg" width="765" height="1024" alt="Image 1"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7437111836/" title="Image by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8144/7437111836_bc6487390a_b.jpg" width="765" height="1024" alt="Image"></a>


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats, excited to see it built up.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Great find. Congrats. Make sure you post more pics when you have her all built ...


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Looks nice, I like the blue accents.

cheers

Pete


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice man. Congrats...


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the winds have changed directions. Any of you guys want to purchase this frame? I have my eyes set on a different build now.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SIX:am said:


> I think the winds have changed directions. Any of you guys want to purchase this frame? I have my eyes set on a different build now.


If it were 4cm larger I'd take you up on the offer...


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

SIX:am said:


> I think the winds have changed directions. Any of you guys want to purchase this frame? I have my eyes set on a different build now.


You want to saw off a few cm and re-bond it, I might be interested. But then I might change my mind after you do it...  

People with enough money to lightly consider multi-thousand frame purchases make me very jealous. Enjoy the ride, whatever it ends up!


----------



## wjs19692 (Jul 31, 2012)

*too small for me!*

too small for me!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> If it were 4cm larger I'd take you up on the offer...



If it were 6cm larger.......same  !


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SIX:am said:


> I think the winds have changed directions. Any of you guys want to purchase this frame? I have my eyes set on a different build now.


Depends on the price I guess...


----------



## chiefDave (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice! Looking foreword to final build and pics
Dave


----------

